# NAS compatible Apple TV et Plex ?



## Giorgio82 (26 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,
J'utilise actuellement Plex sur mon Apple TV 4. J'aimerais acquérir un NAS Synology DS118 afin de stocker des films et des série dessus et pouvoir les regarder directement depuis mon Apple TV.
Mais quand je vais sur le site de Synology, Plex Media Server ne serait pas compatible avec se NAS... 
Puis-je utiliser Plex sur mon Apple TV avec ce serveur ? C'est plutôt flou.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Daffy44 (28 Octobre 2017)

Je conseille plutôt infuse


----------

